# Monsters in florida catfish tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Next year October 2014 we will be hosting a Catfish tournament on Florida's mighty Escambia River known for producing massive catfish. 

This will be the first Official Catfish tournament held on Escambia river,a big milestone for NWF and its surrounding communities. We hope to have the tournament broadcasted live on Flathead Catfish Hunters as weights come in.

We expect big weights to be brought to the scales with a large turn out in contestants. Food, drinks & door prizes will be available. 

New Flyers will be made in the coming months as well as trailer videos. To help sponsor this event contact us for more information on how to get your company on all advertizement platforms, flyers and media.


http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

NEW TRAILER VIDEO


----------

